# Some goofy movie cars....



## Terr Jessee (Dec 7, 2012)

This is the Deathmobile Lincoln from "Animal House." It's a resin kit from Jimmy Flintstone.










This is the Aoshima Ford XB Falcon from "The Road Warrior."










And a '74 Holden Torana done up as a Main Force Patrol Interceptor. (The movie cars were Australian Ford Falcons).











Barris SSXR 1966 Barracuda from "Fireball 500."










1996 Ford Crown Victoria--my version of "Men In Black." There wasn't an '86, so I did this newer one. There's a Roswell alien sitting in the back seat.










And this is Nemo's Car from "The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen." This is a Wave kit from Japan. I understand that it's no longer available. 

One of my favorite categories.

Terr


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Cool builds!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Neato! Well done! I especially like the Deathmobile :thumbsup:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

The Wave kit is amazing, And so is the car. I love those huge beasties, like the one in Captain America.

Fireball 500! I had the song for that movie until the computer crashed big time.


----------



## whz1001 (Apr 5, 2012)

Maximum cars looks amazing don't see this types of car in reality..


----------



## taskmaster58 (Feb 9, 2010)

That Nemo car is awsome I wish that I could have got one but it was a bit pricey for my budget.


----------



## DocWatson. (Dec 16, 2012)

I love the Deathmobile!! That is one cool build, I would like to see more of that build!

Doc.


----------

